# Too much light for el natural???



## Alastair (22 Mar 2012)

Hi everyone, 
Just a quick one, (oo err)  
Ive just ordered a custom tank, to keep me company whilst I'm on the road to recovery,  one of which will be left to run itself, no co2, rich substrate, low flow etc inspired by 'toms bucket o mud' which is a massive inspiration to me despite having run high tech etc. 

My question is, having managed to come across an ati sunpower 4 x54 watt extremely cheap, will this be far too much light bearing in mind it will only have 2 of the 4 tubes on and raised 80cm or so above the water level? 

Tank dimension are 120cm x 70 x 30 (lxdxh), Ada style cabinet  and will consist or emerged and submerged plants, ie crypts, mosses, e tennelus and massive echinodorous species growing out of the water?? 

Cheers


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2012)

Hi all,


> My question is, having managed to come across an ati sunpower 4 x54 watt extremely cheap, will this be far too much light bearing in mind it will only have 2 of the 4 tubes on and raised 80cm or so above the water level?


No, I think that will be fine, the light intensity falls off as the square of the distance from the source( "inverse square law"), so if you have height to play with you can adjust the light to the level you like.







cheers Darrel


----------



## foxfish (22 Mar 2012)

All four light tubes will be fine if you have lots of above water foliage & dappled light under water.


----------



## Alastair (22 Mar 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > My question is, having managed to come across an ati sunpower 4 x54 watt extremely cheap, will this be far too much light bearing in mind it will only have 2 of the 4 tubes on and raised 80cm or so above the water level?
> ...



Thanks darrel that's set my mind at ease. Couldn't load the pic up but will try when I'm on my computer. 

Hey fox fish, how things. Haven't spoke for a few weeks. So you think all 4 would be ok too?  I'm a genius on the hi tech route but this is a whole new ball game to me


----------



## foxfish (22 Mar 2012)

Hi mate, I would think that you should stat off with two bulbs set pretty high & plant the tank but when the immersed growth shows its self then up the lights.
As you know mate, every tank is different but, once you have decent above water growth the leaves will shade the tank so you might need more light to keep the submerged stuff happy.
Have you been ill or had an operation?


----------



## Alastair (22 Mar 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Hi mate, I would think that you should stat off with two bulbs set pretty high & plant the tank but when the immersed growth shows its self then up the lights.
> As you know mate, every tank is different but, once you have decent above water growth the leaves will shade the tank so you might need more light to keep the submerged stuff happy.
> Have you been ill or had an operation?



Well I'll be planting heavy from the beginning, and also purchasing tall echinodorous species in one corner that still have there emersed leaves on in hope that they continue to grow above water. I know the ati sunpower units are supposed to be really powerful so wasn't sure, but with what  darrel said I guess the higher up the less light is directed right into the tank.
I was taken into hospital a few weeks ago with a clot on my lung and have got worse since, hence the big tank having to go for good


----------



## foxfish (22 Mar 2012)

Crikey mate that don't sound very pleasant   
What is going to be the next treatment ?


----------



## Alastair (22 Mar 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Crikey mate that don't sound very pleasant
> What is going to be the next treatment ?



I know mate tell me about it. It's terrible. I've gone from super athletic to a bean pole in a few weeks. 
Treatment is drugs, scans and more scans unfortunately


----------



## sanj (23 Mar 2012)

Oh,

I hope you are seeing some improvement in regard to that clot.

ATI units are powerful, but like Darrel says they will be fine if high enough.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (23 Mar 2012)

My El Natural has 2x24w HO at 2.5ft from the substrate if that helps.


----------



## Alastair (24 Mar 2012)

sanj said:
			
		

> Oh,
> 
> I hope you are seeing some improvement in regard to that clot.
> 
> ATI units are powerful, but like Darrel says they will be fine if high enough.



Thanks sanj, I hope so too. 

I did fall in love with the ati unit when I saw it and for £170 it's a bargain. 

Cheers Morgan. I'll hopefully have it all up and planted in the next 4 weeks so will try different height but enough to allow the riparium plants to grow to their desired heights too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

